# SA 4/8: Splashed, Shagged, Snapped, Shitted & Swallowed



## solatree

I got wet going out.
I forgot to take my rod holders.
A shag flew though my line and tangled itself.
The shag bit me and drew blood as I released it.
My shagged rod tip tangled around my other line.
I got a strong bite and run as I was trying to untangle my line.
My line snapped - lost good fish.
I caught a King George Whiting (KGW).
The KGW squirted shit onto my face as I removed the hook.
Biggest Port Jacko Shark grabbed my bait and swallowed my double circle hook rig.
It was bloody freezing.

One of the most frustrating .........

and satisfying sessions ! 


































Thanks to Squidley for the early company - and the on beach pics !
Drew and Ian joined me later on - and both scored big fish - Ian's was a beauty.


----------



## Barrabundy

I imagine your demeanour would be rather different had those great fish not been part of the day.


----------



## solatree

Barrabundy said:


> I imagine your demeanour would be rather different had those great fish not been part of the day.


I do recall several issuing several expletives at various stages thoughout the morning :lol: 
But it was bloody good to get that 70cm+ snap at long last. 
One of them was in admiration at Ian's fish - which he landed without net or lip grippers. It was a hand under the gills job - and the leader had frayed so much it snapped as we tried to remove the hook. Hopefully Drew has some photos to add.

Edit - and he has viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56290&p=583689#p583689


----------



## Ado

I wish I had KJW crap on my face. Very Jealous.
Nice fish too.


----------



## Squidley

Lordy that's a big Jackson, and it sounds like the cuttlefish have been giving the whiting shooting lessons! I saw the shag snag (I wonder if it's the same bird I had to rip my snapper bait away from before it grabbed it?) but not the rest of the tribulations; you really earned that PB snap! It was good to have company this morning, especially when that fog rolled in.


----------



## solatree

Squidley said:


> I saw the shag snag (I wonder if it's the same bird I had to rip my snapper bait away from before it grabbed it?)


It was the same one Chris - I watched him stalking your bait and thought, poor Chris - he's going to get a shag on his line - and then it flew off ...into mine ! :lol:


----------



## Squidley

I wonder if that's something I need to have happen to up my snapper catch rate...


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Nice snaps!! Anyone keen for early tomorrow?!?


----------



## Drewboy

Andy, you dedicated trooper.... I love it... it reminds me of so many of my sessions.Except the poo in the face bit.
But what a brilliant PB 77cm Snapper.
Congratulations.
I managed to catch a squid that was sent back to get 2 good snaps ... so I think our luck had crossed paths.


----------



## Beekeeper

You certainly sucked me in, Andrew... commiserating with you until I scrolled down... then saw those lovely snapper.

Stopped feeling sorry for you right about then... however, those shags can be rather off-putting. I guess that it would have been pretty hard not to wring its neck, especially after it had bitten you!

I once had to extricate a sea-eagle from a hard-body lure complete with two sets of sharp trebles... it appeared not to be at all happy about the situation, and when it flew off without either clawing or biting chunks from me, I felt rather relieved.

I can still picture that bloody great beak and cruel claws... ugh!

You would have gotten the last laugh on the KGW when you enjoyed it for your meal!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Zilch

A funny :lol: but AWESOME report 

(copy and paste) ;-) Well done Andy

Steve


----------



## BIGKEV

your poetry needs more work


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Jeeeze ya gotta be happy with that.

Nice fishies.

It looks like it must be cold down there, it gets cold up here to. Lately I've had to don a Tshirt under my fishing shirt and I tell ya my bordies dont offer much protection when a wave splashes on my lap..


----------



## aussiemaca

Great sesh,
very well written,i'm still laughing(with you).

Maca


----------



## keza

I think I preferred it before I saw your snapper.


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> I think I preferred it before I saw your snapper.


Me too.

trev


----------



## Squidley

Finally got some pics off my camera that show how foggy it was. In this photo, I'm facing the shore:

I think Solatree was landing a snapper at this point.


----------



## solatree

Thats a great photo Chris - love it.  You should consider entering it in the photo comp 


Squidley said:


> I think Solatree was landing a snapper at this point.


Or maybe a shag ! ;-)


----------

